# Dermatologist - Dublin?



## muffin1973 (8 Apr 2006)

Hi there

Would anyone have a recommendation for a dermatologist in Dublin?

Thanks

M


----------



## upport (8 Apr 2006)

Consultant Dermatologist : Dr. Geraldine Morrow,39 Grosvenor Road,Rathmines,Dublin 6. Ph.01-4970392..........a referal from your GP is required.
I cannot comment further as I've never attended Dr Morrow,but my GP has referred a family member to her, appointment is later this month.
Best of luck.


----------



## RainyDay (8 Apr 2006)

Ask your GP - A good GP is your gateway to the wider world of medical professionals.


----------



## Carpenter (9 Apr 2006)

I've had a referral to Dr Nicholas Walsh at the Charelemont Clinic before and would recommend him.


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Apr 2006)

Went to Dr. Gillian Murphy, Consultant Dermatologist a few years back and she is excellent. She is operating from Beaumont Hospital at Ph: 8375058. Went to see her in her private clinic in Rathgar. Takes a few months to see her even going privately as she is very popular.


----------



## justsally (9 Apr 2006)

Dr. Gillian Murphy gets my vote.   As far as I know she has a  "public" clinic.   Not sure but she used to be attached to the Mater Hospital as well as Beaumont.    Dr. Nick Walsh  works out of the Bons in Glasnevin as well as the Charlemont Clinic.


----------

